# Chinese Nypmphs Safe from death?



## Devilpacker (May 18, 2005)

How old until i dont have to worry about random death from the nymphs that hatch out? (Chinese Mantis)


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2005)

I've noticed that if they make it past the first molt they have a good chance. That is unless they eat one another.


----------

